# kids say the darnedest things...



## kvanlaan (Nov 14, 2006)

Joseph, my eldest son (he's the one on the right in the avatar), was outside yesterday when one of the gardeners from our complex came along. He is the only one who speaks English and likes to practise it with our kids and us. 

The guy is nice enough but has very poor choice in jokes (if that was what this was) - I think Joseph straightened him out though. Remember, Joseph's eight years old and speaks with a pronounced impediment.

Joseph: Did you know that there's only one true God? He made you and the world and everything in it. There is only one true God. 
Gardener: I am a god, too.
Joseph: You saying that is an abomination in God's sight, and an abomination in mine. God made man; man is not a god.

Hannah and Izaak confirmed that this conversation actually happened. Esther was not there at the time, but later commented, "What he said was _pure_ blasphemy."

Joseph wants to be a doctor but I'm sort of hoping that he goes to seminary instead; the world needs more hellfire and brimstone...


----------



## Augusta (Nov 14, 2006)

It pays to teach your kids their catechism.


----------



## Arch2k (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## Semper Fidelis (Nov 14, 2006)

That's awesome!

My son will walk up to young children who are being defiant to their parents in stores and say "Obey your Mommy!" It's a bit embarassing but sometimes I wish the parent would actually say that to their child.

Catechizing is good stuff. My 2.5 year old daughter knows almost as many of the questions in the Children's Catechism as the 4 yo because she sits right next to him during catechism.

"Anna, what is sin?"
"Sin is any want of confohmitee oh twansgweshun of the law of God."

Like music to my ears.


----------



## caddy (Nov 14, 2006)

That is too funny !


----------



## LadyFlynt (Nov 14, 2006)

One time my MIL swore and my eldest (who was then only 3 or 4) told her "Thou shalt not take the name of the Lord thy God in vain."

She picked her jaw up off the floor (along with the rest of the family), looked at us, and said, "well, he's right!"


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Nov 14, 2006)

LadyFlynt said:


> One time my MIL swore and my eldest (who was then only 3 or 4) told her "Thou shalt not take the name of the Lord thy God in vain."
> 
> She picked her jaw up off the floor (along with the rest of the family), looked at us, and said, "well, he's right!"



Awesome!


----------



## Scott (Nov 14, 2006)

We are studying the Proverbs during family worship. We had done one of the ones on adultery. That night my 5 year old son prayed, "Dear God, please bless me, help me not commit adultery, and help me not blow spit bubbles."

It was funny thinking of a 5 year old having trouble with adultery. It was also funny that the way he said it made it sound like adultery and blowing spit bubbles were on the same level.  

Also, my two year old picked up on one of the Proverbs in her prayers and she now regularly includes in her prayers "please help me not pay other people's debts." She prays for it so regularly you would think it was a big struggle for her!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 14, 2006)

Scott said:


> We are studying the Proverbs during family worship. We had done one of the ones on adultery. That night my 5 year old son prayed, "Dear God, please bless me, help me not commit adultery, and help me not blow spit bubbles."
> 
> It was funny thinking of a 5 year old having trouble with adultery. It was also funny that the way he said it made it sound like adultery and blowing spit bubbles were on the same level.
> 
> Also, my two year old picked up on one of the Proverbs in her prayers and she now regularly includes in her prayers "please help me not pay other people's debts." She prays for it so regularly you would think it was a big struggle for her!


----------



## turmeric (Nov 14, 2006)

Well, you never know...


----------



## caddy (Nov 15, 2006)

Wow ! I love to hear stuff like this. Kids are a blessing aren't they? I can't wait for Grandkids in a few years. We need another Art Linkletter Type show. Something like that would go over well if done right. Just have to find the right guy to do it!



Scott said:


> We are studying the Proverbs during family worship. We had done one of the ones on adultery. That night my 5 year old son prayed, "Dear God, please bless me, help me not commit adultery, and help me not blow spit bubbles."
> 
> It was funny thinking of a 5 year old having trouble with adultery. It was also funny that the way he said it made it sound like adultery and blowing spit bubbles were on the same level.
> 
> Also, my two year old picked up on one of the Proverbs in her prayers and she now regularly includes in her prayers "please help me not pay other people's debts." She prays for it so regularly you would think it was a big struggle for her!


----------

